# Anyone been out to the LuLu?



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Any fish on it?

Is it worth the trip?


----------



## swander (Dec 1, 2007)

Saw this video by Garys Gulf Divers. Also read a report where there are some small reef fish and several schools of snapper. Pretty sure Garys is putting a nite dive charter together.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jQQldk9uL7w&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## kandv2000 (May 10, 2012)

How old is that? Looks brand new.


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

http://www.floridadiveconnection.com/the-lulu-is-newest-wreck-dive-for-divers-in-florida-panhandle/

Here a write up, from reading it, it looks like fish has made it their new home already. :yes:


----------



## swander (Dec 1, 2007)

kandv2000 said:


> How old is that? Looks brand new.


 

They sunk it May 26th. :thumbsup:


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Thanks guys.


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

*Lulu*

Sunk on Sunday, open for diving Memorial Day Monday. Already had keeper snapper on it on Monday, but just a few. Should have bait on it within the month, and will build from there. It will be a good site, but will be hugely popular with divers, so expect a few squabbles. :whistling:


----------

